# IM needs to change again



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

or something...damn.

Is the only thing aloud on this board to be posted talk about politics?

you geezers.

fucking lighten up damn this place has gone as soft as it could possibly get.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

ah yes!  Lighten up so that you can post another picture of a naked 8 year old boy and not get an infraction for it!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> ah yes!  Lighten up so that you can post another picture of a naked 8 year old boy and not get an infraction for it!



ohhh for fucks sake, how the hell did you even see that?

I didnt.....

FOUL! I CRY FOUL!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

There's a big diffference between non-political talk and nude pictures of children.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

ROFL, ok what did i miss.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> There's a big diffference between non-political talk and nude pictures of children.



I editted it after I found it, I went through 200 pics just posting random shit for the fun of it, I seen a kid getting caught pulling his hands out of his pants, I didnt see a dick, I didnt look at it under a microscope, I had like 10 pics posted after it, and you happen to stop on one and investigate it and see a kids dick and cry about it


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


>



You were the one who saw a dick you baby touching heathen fucker.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


>


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> You were the one who saw a dick you baby touching heathen fucker.



everyone saw it!!  We aren't blind!

you were the one that went and looked for it and posted it.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> I editted it after I found it, I went through 200 pics just posting random shit for the fun of it, I seen a kid getting caught pulling his hands out of his pants, I didnt see a dick, I didnt look at it under a microscope, I had like 10 pics posted after it, and you happen to stop on one and investigate it and see a kids dick and cry about it



Investigated it?  You posted a pic of an 8 year old boy in bed showing his pecker and another kid handing him a penis pump.

So that this doesn't happen again, how about you put all of your nude child pics into a folder titled "Pedo" so you don't end up posting it on IM again?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> everyone saw it!!  We aren't blind!
> 
> you were the one that went and looked for it and posted it.



everyone? you and Doms.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Investigated it?  You posted a pic of an 8 year old boy in bed showing his pecker and another kid handing him a penis pump.
> 
> So that this doesn't happen again, how about you put all of your nude child pics into a folder titled "Pedo" so you don't end up posting it on IM again?



handing him a cock pump?

see you are seeing shit, he had a flash light on him because he caught him masturbating....

hahah damn you are looking into it big time...you liked it.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Booooo fucking hoooo


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> handing him a cock pump?
> 
> see you are seeing shit, he had a flash light on him* because he caught him masturbating....
> *
> hahah damn you are looking into it big time...you liked it.



so you did actually look at the picture yourself!

busted.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> handing him a cock pump?
> 
> see you are seeing shit, he had a flash light on him because he caught him masturbating....



And you just admitted you posted a pic of a kid's pecker.

Good going, Moriarty.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is a better question.

Why should IM change for you?  You have come to Rob's board.  So you need to follow Rob's rules.  That is how life is.  You don't go to work and do whatever the fuck you want.  You have rules.  If you don't like them, you quit.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Here is a better question.
> 
> Why should IM change for you?  You have come to Rob's board.  So you need to follow Rob's rules.  That is how life is.  You don't go to work and do whatever the fuck you want.  You have rules.  If you don't like them, you quit.



I just think there are too many whiners on this board...Ohhh no, a thread that isnt about politics!

Is this forum owned by Fox news?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> so you did actually look at the picture yourself!
> 
> busted.



after I got an infraction for it.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And you just admitted you posted a pic of a kid's pecker.
> 
> Good going, Moriarty.



Pulling his hands out of his pants...what the fuck else was he doing? wiping his ass with his fingers?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

If it was innocent, repost it then.  If it showed nothing, then there's no problem, Right?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If it was innocent, repost it then.  If it showed nothing, then there's no problem, Right?



I told you I didnt see it upon posting it...I dont care that a mod saw it and gave me an infraction, but for another member to stop on that pic out of the 20 plus pics that I posted and whine about it....

damn, whatever man







just keep crying about it, I give up, doesnt change the fact that this place needs to lighten up.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> I just think there are too many whiners on this board...Ohhh no, a thread that isnt about politics!
> 
> Is this forum owned by Fox news?



you should find somewhere else to go then.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you should find somewhere else to go then.



I have...This isnt the only board I post on...

I posted every single pic on one other board, Ill be honest, One other board, not multiple boards, that I posted on this one, and I am getting nothing but laughs and a good time, this one here is all butt tight


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok Im out, Ill come back if I here anything new about the war in Iraq...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> I have...This isnt the only board I post on...
> 
> I posted every single pic on one other board, Ill be honest, One other board, not multiple boards, that I posted on this one, and I am getting nothing but laughs and a good time, this one here is all butt tight



SO leave. 

why come here if you are going to bitch about it.

You can leave!  IM will still go on.  Whether you are here or not, we will all log onto tomorrow and IM will still be here.  We wont wonder what happened to you, heck we probably wont even miss you.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> I have...This isnt the only board I post on...
> 
> I posted every single pic on one other board, Ill be honest, One other board, not multiple boards, that I posted on this one, and I am getting nothing but laughs and a good time, this one here is all butt tight


NamblaForums ????


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> NamblaForums ????



DaleMabry is a mod over there.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> I have...This isnt the only board I post on...
> 
> I posted every single pic on one other board, Ill be honest, One other board, not multiple boards, that I posted on this one, and I am getting nothing but laughs and a good time, this one here is all butt tight



Your other forum has been closed.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Your other forum has been closed.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> I have...This isnt the only board I post on...
> 
> I posted every single pic on one other board, Ill be honest, One other board, not multiple boards, that I posted on this one, and I am getting nothing but laughs and a good time, this one here is all butt tight



Butt tight? Here it seems we have fun in the Open section but the other sections are where you learn and help others. Isn't that how it's supposed to be?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Butt tight? Here it seems we have fun in the Open section but the other sections are where you learn and help others. Isn't that how it's supposed to be?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Butt tight? Here it seems we have fun in the Open section but the other sections are where you learn. Isn't that how it's supposed to be?



where is the fun in open chat?

I dont see it anymore, that's fine if everyone else is having a good time here, Im not trying to rain on anyone's parade

but all I ever see in open chat is political stuff and copy/pasted news articles...kind of boring actually...Informative, and it seems everyone likes talking about that, which is fine, but I was just trying to post something random, random bs pictures that dont require much thought, just a quick look and a laugh....

I dunno...Ill get over it, its just one situation that I got caught posting something I shouldnt have, and someone found that one pic out of the 20ish that I posted and cry about it....No warning, no "Hey did you mean to post that?", nothing but tears and whining.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Why was it that everything with that guy was ALWAYS an accident? I did not mean to do it,somebody dared me, now this about kid porn.

Some people's kids.  
   I don't like it here   You guys suck   why don't all of you change to become like me   


Watch that the door does'nt hit you on the way out...


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> Why was it that everything with that guy was ALWAYS an accident? I did not mean to do it,somebody dared me, now this about kid porn.
> 
> Some people's kids.
> I don't like it here   You guys suck   why don't all of you change to become like me
> ...



Why is everything an incident?


Child porn....hahah seriously...

edit: you probably didnt even see the picture, so you can actually just stfu....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> where is the fun in open chat?
> 
> I dont see it anymore, that's fine if everyone else is having a good time here, Im not trying to rain on anyone's parade
> 
> ...



Open chat means that it is open.  People can talk about whatever they want.  If people here chose to talk politics then so be it.  Start a thread about whatever you want to talk about.....just don't post anymore naked 5 year olds and there wont be a problem.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

Lawl, bazooka is cleary being instagated so that he will make a comment that will get him banned.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Open chat means that it is open.  People can talk about whatever they want.  If people here chose to talk politics then so be it.  Start a thread about whatever you want to talk about.....just don't post anymore naked 5 year olds and there wont be a problem.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl, bazooka is cleary being instagated so that he will make a comment that will get him banned.



I don't think anyone is instigating him.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


>



You're a bit overbearing there Mr. 200+ posts.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Lawl, bazooka is cleary being instagated so that he will make a comment that will get him banned.



probably...everyone wants to be on a mods side...I mean why not?

If I were P-Funk Id shake my balls off of the cocksuckers around here that are all over them


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2007)

Damn Bazooka,I promised you I wouldn't post anymore photoshop pics but you keep giving me good new material.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> probably...everyone wants to be on a mods side...I mean why not?
> 
> If I were P-Funk Id shake my balls off of the cocksuckers around here that are all over them



No one is on my side.  I don't have a side.  I am just saying don't post naked boys.  That is the side I am on.  I think most non-homosexual men on this board agree with that and are on that side also.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> Why is everything an incident? I DID SAY ACCIDENT.READ IT RIGHT"
> 
> OMG pictures! My feeble little head cant deal with it. THAT'S YOUR PROBLEM.
> 
> You are fucking retarded, just stfu YOU ARE ALLOWED TO YOUR OPINION.



I'm bringing it down to your level, with pictures,you don't seem to understand that YOU are the problem here,everybody else does not mind the OC except YOU.
Get the hint???


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> probably...everyone wants to be on a mods side...I mean why not?
> 
> If I were P-Funk Id shake my balls off of the cocksuckers around here that are all over them


It's a good thing he shaves.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You're a bit overbearing there Mr. 200+ posts.



Yoou like me, dont ya? Any other thread you want to follow me around in sir?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> It's a good thing he shaves.



I do it for you.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> No one is on my side.  I don't have a side.  I am just saying don't post naked boys.  That is the side I am on.  I think most non-homosexual men on this board agree with that and are on that side also.



you had to put that last part in there didnt you...?

It wasnt fucking child porn, you can get over that much....seriously, you are just being a dick mod about it...You a cop too?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> you had to put that last part in there didnt you...?
> 
> It wasnt fucking child porn, you can get over that much....seriously, you are just being a dick mod about it...You a cop too?



P knows your bi, hence why he used that comment.  Low blow though.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> probably...everyone wants to be on a mods side...I mean why not?
> 
> If I were P-Funk Id shake my balls off of the cocksuckers around here that are all over them



No, not taking P-Funk's side. Just calling a spade a spade, in this case, calling an asshole an ashole. 

So, are you leaving yet ?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Yoou like me, dont ya? Any other thread you want to follow me around in sir?


Somebody likes ABC.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> or something...damn.
> 
> Is the only thing aloud on this board to be posted talk about politics?
> 
> ...



I have not read beyond this post, but the bubble gummed teefs has a good point.  You all care too much about dumb shit.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> No, not taking P-Funk's side. Just calling a spade a spade, in this case, calling an asshole an ashole.
> 
> So, are you leaving yet ?



You can leave.....again....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> You can leave.....again....


Chill buddy.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> You can leave.....again....



Why, I don't have a problem with the OC, apparantly you do.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Somebody likes ABC.



ABC joined like 1 week ago....


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> Why, I don't have a problem with the OC, apparantly you do.



With the orange county?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> you had to put that last part in there didnt you...?
> 
> It wasnt fucking child porn, you can get over that much....seriously, you are just being a *dick* mod about it...You a cop too?



you love that!!

Nope, not a cop.  DG is though.  Maybe he will arrest you. 

You probably don't like cops though either.  Like when you get drunk and act like an asshole and they come arrest you, I am sure it not your fault.  It is their fault for being a bunch of Jerks.  You probably write to City Hall saying "This city needs to changes its rules to accomodate me".....I love the selfishness.  Always someone elses fault.  You are never responsible.

I would love to see how you were raised.  Your parents probably called the school and bitched about the teacher whenever you failed a class.

fucking pathetic.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you love that!!
> 
> Nope, not a cop.  DG is though.  Maybe he will arrest you.
> 
> ...




make all the judgement calls you want...its your job.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> ABC joined like 1 week ago....



So what does that mean?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> P knows your bi, hence why he used that comment.  Low blow though.



Bigdyl takes the side of the pedophile.  Big surprise there.

I always wondered why you said you were more of a "grappler" than a "striker".  I guess we know the answer now!  Any chance you can get to roll on the floor with other men you take!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you love that!!
> 
> Nope, not a cop.  DG is though.  Maybe he will arrest you.
> 
> ...



Yea, and I bet you are short....and have stubby fingers, and have 4 ex wives, and smoke a lot of refer, and carry a badge with you to your factory job and stare at people through your tinted sun glasses....and...and....and


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> make all the judgement calls you want...its your job.



It's not my job.

I just call them like I see them.

You parents should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Bigdyl takes the side of the pedophile.  Big surprise there.
> 
> I always wondered why you said you were more of a "grappler" than a "striker".  I guess we know the answer now!  Any chance you can get to roll on the floor with other men you take!




You're just mad that pedophiles are attracted to people that are taller than you.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> Yea, and I bet you are short....and have stubby fingers, and have 4 ex wives, and smoke a lot of refer, and carry a badge with you to your factory job and stare at people through your tinted sun glasses....and...and....and



even if I did those things:

a) it would be no one elses fault but my own

and 

b) I wouldn't be posting pictures of naked 5 year old boys.

I win.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you love that!!
> 
> Nope, not a cop.  DG is though.  Maybe he will arrest you.
> 
> ...


  
What I said P.Man you are starting to think like me, 

 BTW OC= Open Chat


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You're just mad that pedophiles are attracted to people that are taller than you.



touche


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> even if I did those things:
> 
> a) it would be no one elses fault but my own
> 
> ...



way to go.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> way to go.



at least I try.

better than sitting here and blamming it all on the someone else.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

This thread is like watching a ping pong match- I can't keep up. What's the score? MinO?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> What I said P.Man you are starting to think like me,
> 
> BTW OC= Open Chat



Yes, P-Funk you are starting to think like me, and poop like me, and walk like me....I love you P-Funk you big mod you...*suckle suckle*


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> Yes, P-Funk you are starting to think like me, and poop like me, and walk like me....I love you P-Funk you big mod you...*suckle suckle*


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

Fight Fight Fight!


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> This thread is like watching a ping pong match- I can't keep up. What's the score? MinO?


 1 for IM                 o for the


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Fight Fight Fight!



Ban! Ban! Ban!...


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Ban! Ban! Ban!...



Leave me alone homo.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> Yes, P-Funk you are starting to think like me, and poop like me, and walk like me....I love you P-Funk you big mod you...*suckle suckle*


   
There it is folks he admits it.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> There it is folks he admits it.



quiet hippy


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> quiet hippy



You've got something to say about everyone huh? Are you really Bi? Because that would explain alot of your anger... i mean, getting an object shoved up your ass surely can't make you happy.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> quiet hippy


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Leave me alone homo.



Don't talk back to me noob.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> You've got something to say about everyone huh? Are you really Bi? Because that would explain alot of your anger... i mean, getting an object shoved up your ass surely can't make you happy.



what the fuck are you even going on about?


How did you get into this? stay out of this conversation by stander, its winding down and you are just trying to start shit.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Don't talk back to me noob.



can I talk back to you?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> can I talk back to you?



No.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> what the fuck are you even going on about?
> 
> 
> How did you get into this? stay out of this conversation by stander, its winding down and you are just trying to start shit.



Guilty.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> No.





please?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

P-funk said:


> please?



Only if you ban ABC's.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> its winding down .


 You leaving?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> You leaving?



You?  Hippie?

I can judge people too....all day long actually if you want this to keep going....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Only if you ban ABC's.



anything for you.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> You leaving?



All I wanna know is, what in gods name is this horrendous thing?:


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

Whoa whoa, no banning of ABC. Bigdyl, I think you have a crush on me, fruitloop.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> You leaving?



I dont even think you know what this is all about either, you just kind of stepped in to get P-Funk's attention because you are all about him....

I was done complaining and getting over being pissed about something small, and calming down...Im done talking shit to everyone else, that is what I meant by this being over...

but me and you can keep duking it out if you want.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> All I wanna know is, what in gods name is this horrendous thing?:



It's a MOG.

half man half dog.

Like John Candy in Spaceballs.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Whoa whoa, no banning of ABC. Bigdyl, I think you have a crush on me, fruitloop.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>



Nice picture. Noob.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Nice picture. Noob.



ABCs 
Audios Envy
Elite Member




*Join Date: Jan 2007*
Location: NyC/Nj
Age: 22
Posts: 247


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1549005&postcount=100


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Nice picture. Noob.



Big Dyl

*Join Date: Jun 2004*
Location: Securityland
Age: 24
Posts: 13,376

ABCs

*Join Date: Jan 2007*
Location: NyC/Nj
Age: 22
Posts: 247 

N00bed!


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

Even with my noob status, I know how to insert a picture into a forum. I think chimps know how to do that correctly. Are you a chimp?


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

We will talk about what you want to talk about,do like you want to do nothing else.
Is that ok with you,we'll all be like you and...
  All you Mods, do what Bazooka tooth tells you to do, Prince, you're next on the list...


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Even with my noob status, I know how to insert a picture into a forum. I think chimps know how to do that correctly. Are you a chimp?



wait....what?

Chimps know how to post pics in a forum, therefore everyone who knows how to post pics in a forum is a chimp?

Is that your reasoning?

For real, for real?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> We will talk about what you want to talk about,do like you want to do nothing else.
> Is that ok with you,we'll all be like you and...
> All you Mods, do what Bazooka tooth tells you to do, Prince, you're next on the list...



yaaay, and good times will be had by all


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> wait....what?
> 
> Chimps know how to post pics in a forum, therefore everyone who knows how to post pics in a forum is a chimp?
> 
> ...



ROFL, beat me to it.  Logic-owned


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

No, he is clearly less intelligent than a chimp if even a chimp can post a picture on a forum.

Hey Bigdyl, I jsut posted in a new thread, come on and follow me.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> No, he is clearly less intelligent than a chimp if even a chimp can post a picture on a forum.
> 
> Hey Bigdyl, I jsut posted in a new thread, come on and follow me.



Weak.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> I dont even think you know what this is all about either, you just kind of stepped in to get P-Funk's attention because you are all about him....
> 
> I was done complaining and getting over being pissed about something small, and calming down...Im done talking shit to everyone else, that is what I meant by this being over...
> 
> but me and you can keep duking it out if you want.


 I'll  explain to you why I stepped in, I actually saw a 24 year old man acting like a 12 year old kid, crying and whining  because he was not getting what he wanted, his way. Guess what, ''You can't get what you want, all the time."
So grow up,clamp up and learn how to behave with other people.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> I'll  explain to you why I stepped in, I actually saw a 24 year old man acting like a 12 year old kid, crying and whining  because he was not getting what he wanted, his way. Guess what, ''You can't get what you want, all the time."
> So grow up,clamp up and learn how to behave with other people.





Ohhh ok.....



Did anyone know that 20 U.S. service members were killed in Iraq?

including 13 who died in a helicopter crash and five slain in an attack by militia fighters in the holy city of Karbala, military officials said.


Im much more mature now, thanks!

back to politics.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> Ohhh ok.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that works for you, that was easy.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> If that works for you, that was easy.



yes....good times, this is a hoot *yank yank*

ahhhh well, I tried....

If Im the only one feeling the way I do about this place getting very boring at times then Im in the wrong...no biggie


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Eight pages later.

 Hmmm, I thought I was the one that was using english as a second language...


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> Eight pages later.



yea...was a big waste of time for you to drag it on wasnt it...and you still failed to make a good point...


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> yea...was a big waste of time for you to drag it on wasnt it...and you still failed to make a good point...



Not trying to jump in, but it seems you being an asshole is the only thing keeping this alive.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> yea...was a big waste of time for you to drag it on wasnt it...and you still failed to make a good point...



The point is pretty simple, we don't like pedo shit in Open Chat and you seem to think that Open Chat is too restrictive.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Not trying to jump in, but it seems you being an asshole is the only thing keeping this alive.



only because I was being attacked by like 5 people who want to make a judgement call over a random "Owned" picture...

The point is that it's a huge misunderstanding, and everyone wants to jump down my throat for it...


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> yea...was a big waste of time for you to drag it on wasnt it...and you still failed to make a good point...



If you refuse to see what people are telling you, or ...
 are you that stupid?
The point was made on page TWO or THREE, if you don't like it here, then leave.Nobody is holding a gun to your head ,saying stay or else...
Actually we are hoping that you would get the hint, ( I should talk for myself) at least, I did.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> If you refuse to see what people are telling you, or ...
> are you that stupid?
> The point was made on page TWO or THREE, if you don't like it here, then leave.Nobody is holding a gun to your head ,saying stay or else...
> Actually we are hoping that you would get the hint, ( I should talk for myself) at least, I did.




and I personally could care less what you think....

You have open rights to leave too, and to quit trying to teach me a "lesson" about something you didnt even witness and have no clue about


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> If you refuse to see what people are telling you, or ...
> are you that stupid?
> The point was made on page TWO or THREE, if you don't like it here, then leave.Nobody is holding a gun to your head ,saying stay or else...
> Actually we are hoping that you would get the hint, ( I should talk for myself) at least, I did.



You're trying to scare off a sheep in wolves clothing.


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You're trying to scare off a sheep in wolves clothing.


I don't care if he was a wolf in a sheep's clothing.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

I didnt take the picture, or make the "editted" copy of the picture either....I looked at it for two seconds and posted it...

Keep on with your preaching though about how I need a lesson taught to me though.... *yawn*


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

You clearly aren't the most popular member around here, huh? Maybe it's that shitty atitude of your man.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> You clearly aren't the most popular member around here, huh? Maybe it's that shitty atitude of your man.




hahah, because of the 5 people who dont like a post I made?

I think Dyl already made it clear that you have only been here for a week, and dont know what you are saying.

I was cheery as hell a bit ago posting pics and laughing my ass off....Now Im laughing because it turned into a such a big deal


----------



## Dero (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> and I personally could care less what you think....
> 
> You have open rights to leave too, and to quit trying to teach me a "lesson" about something you didnt even witness and have no clue about


Yes,I know trying to teach you anything is imposible.

I see a thread called " IM needs to change again " I walk in and I see that it's you that is balling his eyes like a little kid, saying 
I can't get what I want waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
THAT is what I witness and that is what I called you on and so did 4 other member of this board... 
Next thing that we'll hear, it was all a misunderstanding, I did'nt mean to say that...
 
Peace- out.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> I think Dyl already made it clear that you have only been here for a week, and dont know what you are saying



So what you are saying is you have to be here for more than a week to "know what you are talking about"? Interesting.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

Dero said:


> Yes,I know trying to teach you anything is imposible.
> 
> I see a thread called " IM needs to change again " I walk in and I see that it's you that is balling his eyes like a little kid, saying
> I can't get what I want waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> ...



Hey....maybe... 

I looked in your profile and I saw a hippy wanna-be pirate who looks like a wanted sex offender, and doesnt look like a weightlifter either, and doesnt look like he belongs on this site....maybe a site about cycling? or rapists?


I dont see how Im being any more of an asshole than you?

cant take the heat, but can dish it out....typical.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> So what you are saying is you have to be here for more than a week to "know what you are talking about"? Interesting.



when speaking about other members and telling them how they are as if you have known them for over a year, yes.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> when speaking about other members and telling them how they are as if you have known them for over a year, yes.



Nope, never claimed to knwo you for a year and would never want to. I am going off of what you have given me tonight. I could care less honestly. Continue on with the other ones.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If it was innocent, repost it then.  If it showed nothing, then there's no problem, Right?




he showed me the pic n honestly i just thought his pants were low. it is easy given where his hands are to assume nothing is going on. i don't think anyone here would knowing post a child with his penis exposed. 

there is such a thing as children being sexually abused by older siblings tho and given the look on the boys face and that he is not reflexively covering himself i'd say the pic should be brought to the attention of authorities.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 20, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Nope, never claimed to knwo you for a year and would never want to. I am going off of what you have given me tonight. I could care less honestly. Continue on with the other ones.



If you could care less then stfu, and stop making noob comments.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> If you could care less then stfu, and stop making noob comments.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

Can't we all just get along


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2007)

Shhh....I watching this.


----------



## Focus (Jan 20, 2007)

chill out bazook you are only fueling the fire! an honest mistake is only an honest mistake... no need to justify it

i did not see the alledged pic, but this appears to be an honest mistake. we seem to be arguing over a mistake - you can't exactly argue 5 pages worth of meaningful posts over a silly mistake


----------



## Focus (Jan 20, 2007)

CRASHMAN said:


> Can't we all just get along



POST 1 MORE TIME. You are at 9,999.... i dont know why im so amazed. but i am.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Shhh....I watching this.


----------



## Focus (Jan 20, 2007)

CRASHMAN said:


>



there it is... his 10,000 post... a laughing... thing...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

Focus said:


> there it is... his 10,000 post... a laughing... thing...



Well that was rather anticlimactic... unless Bazooka gets banned than that'd be an intersting plot twist.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

CRASHMAN said:


> Well that was rather anticlimactic... unless Bazooka gets banned than that'd be an intersting plot twist.



Ill stab you....In the face!   

Mr. "Posting that pic to Jodi will give better results."

 

hahahah

You are all about being a part of other peoples misfortunes arent you?


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 20, 2007)

After reading through this entire thread...
I have determined that ABC is a real smart guy, and knows what he is talking about, no matter the subject


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> You are all about being a part of other peoples misfortunes arent you?



 It has the benefit of always being funny


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> Ill stab you....In the face!



MODS!! MODS!! he said he was going to assault me. I demand an infraction for that vicious threat on my life and well being.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

CRASHMAN said:


> MODS!! MODS!! he said he was going to assault me. I demand an infraction for that vicious threat on my life and well being.



You know what would be an interesting twist? If you got an infraction for mocking.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> You know what would be an interesting twist? If you got an infraction for mocking.



Leave me alone im not an eight year old  I'm fearing for my life already


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

CRASHMAN said:


> Leave me alone im not an eight year old  I'm fearing for my life already



hahah you cocksucker


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2007)

CRASHMAN said:


> MODS!! MODS!! he said he was going to assault me. I demand an infraction for that vicious threat on my life and well being.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

CRASHMAN said:


> MODS!! MODS!! he said he was going to assault me. I demand an infraction for that vicious threat on my life and well being.



In all seriousness, I was just kidding. He shouldn't have an infraction. He should be banned.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

CRASHMAN said:


> In all seriousness, I was just kidding. He shouldn't have an infraction. He should be banned.



Im going to throw a bullet at you, really really hard.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> Im going to throw a bullet at you, really really hard.



more threats! I can't take this anymore!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


>



is that like NAMBLA?? because i know bazooka would be very interested if it was.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

CRASHMAN said:


> is that like NAMBLA?? because i know bazooka would be very interested if it was.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


>



do you smoke it?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

CRASHMAN said:


> do you smoke it?


----------



## Nate K (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> Hey....maybe...
> 
> I looked in your profile and I saw a hippy wanna-be pirate who looks like a wanted sex offender, and doesnt look like a weightlifter either, and doesnt look like he belongs on this site....maybe a site about cycling? or rapists?
> 
> ...




Ahh jajjajajja


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


>



Can you explain in vivid detail??


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)

CRASHMAN said:


> Can you explain in vivid detail??


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Nate K (Jan 20, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


>




Theys be stealin my bucket o food. That animal is crazy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


>




 saved.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow this has to be the Gayest thread in my time here.  Good job.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Wow this has to be the Gayest thread in my time here.  Good job.


I especially like the discussion between the hippy and the pedophile. Oh and the threesome n00b ganging was awesome.

BigDyl leading the match.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 21, 2007)

I know, all these noobs come out of no where and start posting comments like they run the place.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 21, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> After reading through this entire thread...
> I have determined that ABC is a real smart guy, and knows what he is talking about, no matter the subject



Now here is a man with logic and smarts. Everyone take note.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Jan 21, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Now here is a man with logic and smarts. Everyone take note.


----------



## ABCs (Jan 21, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


>



Obviously.


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, I don't know about IM needing to change but....

....damn entertaining thread.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Obviously.


What part of NY are you from?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2007)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> The point is that it's a huge misunderstanding, and everyone wants to jump down my throat for it...



I don't think it was. Much like you said the Joid thread was a misunderstanding. I should have given you an infraction then. You continue to bash people in this thread. Just so you will understand this time here is an infraction Enjoy your 3 day ban.


----------

